# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  روشن و خاموش کردن یک لامپ

## mehdi_moosavi

وقت دوستان بخیر
 من احتیاج به یک برنامه دارم که فرض کنید هر دو ثانیه یک بار یک لامپ کوچک 1 ولتی رو روشن و خاموش بکنه یعنی میشه گفت یه جورایی باید با یک سخت افزار ارتباط برقرار کرد
 فرض کنید یک لامپ کوچک داریم که به یک باتری کوچک وصل شده و روشنه حالا می خواهیم یک برنامه بنویسم که بوسیله یک تایمر مثلا هر دو ثانیه یک بار این لامپ خاموش و روشن بشه
 دوستان محترم در صورتی که اطلاعاتی دارند لطفاً راهنمایی کنند

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در ابتدا می بایست یک سخت افزار داشته باشید که از روشی مانند پورت سریال، شبکه (وای فای یا Ethernet) بتوانید با آن ارتباط برقرار کنید و دستورات مورد نیاز را به آن ارسال کنید.

در صورت مشخص شدن پروتکل ارتباطی، ارسال دستور به مقصد مورد نظر کار سختی نیست.

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام به شما و همچنین مهندس کرامتی عزیز و کم پیدا

همونطور که ایشون هم گفتند... من هم اضافه کنم که:
سخت افزار مورد نیاز شما هم می تونه دارای پروتوکل ارتباطی باشه (مثل بادریت و ولتاژ و این چیزا) و هم می تونه دست ساز و صرفا یک بافر باشه
بستگی داره به کارتون
هم می تونید با یو اس بی باهاش ارتباط بگیرید، هم با پورت های دیگه، ولی پیشنهاد من اینه که یه سرچی در مورد آردوئینو کنید، شما می تونید با استفاده از یک کیت آردوئینو ساده و ارزان (در حدود 50 60 تومن)
که خودش به تنهایی قابلیت برنامه نویسی هم روش داره (با زبانی شبیه به سی) به راحتی 8 خط (و برای مصارف بیشتر قابل گسترش تا 16 خط، و با استفاده از دی مولتی پلکسر تا چند میلیون خط) رو کنترل کنید.
شما بهش با استفاده از کامپیوتر دستور می دید (پورت یو اس بی) اون دستورات رو پردازش می کنه (خودش میکروپروسسور داره) و می فرسته روی خطوطش (5 ولت با جریان چند ده میلی آمپری) که می تونید خروجی اون رو با استفاده از اجزایی مثل TIP122 یا رله یا SSR کنترل کنید که بتونه مثلا برق 12 ولت 10 آمپر (TIP122) یا 220 چند آمپر (رله) رو خاموش رو روشن کنید.

امیدوارم توضیحاتم مکفی بوده باشه

----------

